# Worm Larvae In 130 Gallon Tank



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Hey,
I got my 130 gallon tank brand new, and it was filled with water for the very first time on January 18, 2005. I still have it cycling, just to be safe, and lately I've noticed that there are very very small larvae wiggling around in my tank. It resembles mosquito larvae, but mosquitos aren't here in the Winter, and my tank is in the house. The worms are about an 1/8 inch long and they are the width of a human hair. Speedy (member) posted something similar to this, but his worms are much thicker and they appear to be a lot bigger too. I would like to know if there is a additive that I could put in my water to kill them without staining my silicone. I would like to know of an additive, because I can't vac them out, because my vac has stripped threads. Please note: I don't have anything in my tank. No fish and no substrate or gravel. Thanks for your help guys.
~Taylor~
[email protected]


----------



## mikeoway (Apr 13, 2003)

i had a similar experience b4 when i was cycling my 180. i was not that experience and i guess i droped in 2-3 feederes to test the water too soon and they died. the problem was i had natural gravel in it and i so i couldn't get them out because i can't see them. a few days later white lil worms liek the ones you describe was all over the tank. so i just dropped in a few more feeders in and they started munching on thoes lil things. after a few days all the white worms were gone. so i dropped in my flowerhorns which then ate the feeders and everything is fine. but its just my experience, you might want to get a second opinion. but it worked for me and fhs are very hearty fishes. good luck w/ your problem


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

theyre planeria, harmless. add a tbs of salt/5g and theyre gone in an hour


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Mikeoway,
Thanks dor the advice. I couldn't wait for a second opinion.







I thought about adding one of my Aunt's goldfish from her pond that I am Wintering through in my 29 gallon aquarium before I posted my question. After seeing your reply, I put one in there, and after about 2 minutes he had one gobbled down already. That wiggling motion is irresistible to them. Thanks for sharing your remedy. I'll plan on keeping the goldfish in there for about 3 days.
~Taylor~


----------



## mikeoway (Apr 13, 2003)

Alright i'm glad its working for you!!







keep us updated. oh by the way what are you planning to put in the tank? nice oscar on ur avatar, i use to have 2 really good looking ones but they are no match for my fhs and i had no where else to put them so they died.. oh well goodluck w/ ur problem


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Yeah, you could probably tell from my avatar what I'm into. I'm an Oscar finatic. I plan on putting 2 Albino Tiger Oscars in my 130 gallon tank. They are my favorite type of Oscar.
~Taylor~


----------

